# Terrano/Pathfinder transmission fault codes



## Chrissmuff (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi all, I am a new member from New Zealand.
My 1990 Nissan Terrano auto diesel has some strange faults. When parked I get a ATP light on which is supposed to mean the car may not safely be in park, though it definitely is in park. When I engage 4wd the 4wd light on the dash does not come on (the bulb is ok) but I can engage & disengage 4wd ok. When I turn the ignition on the fault light comes on for 2 seconds then flashes fast short sequences approx 17 for about 8 seconds. When accelerating & deaccelerating the transmission hunts & is not sure what gear to be in. I disconnected the battery overnight to try & reset the computer but no change.
Any ideas ? Thanks, Chris


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

There is a testing and error code retrieval method for that. The TCU has an error code stored on yours if the light flashes on startup. Hopefully it works the same for a 90 as for an 88...here.

Automatic Transmission Testing Procedures - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association


----------

